# Cao announces 'rock n rolled' event tour at davidoff, nyc 10-29-08



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Davidoff, 535 Madison Ave. NY NY 10022 
From 3:00 to whenever the CAO's and JACK DANIELS run out. 

The "CAO Rock N Rolled Tour" stops at DAVIDOFF OF GENEVA, NYC....CAO Director of Lifestyle Marketing Jon Huber will be on hand with ‘rockstar cigars’ (including a sneak preview of the forthcoming CAO Lx2!), special one-day only deals, limited edition CAO Rock N Rolled swag, CAO-branded guitars, and more! 
There will be many different box specials and give aways.....THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST TRI-STATE HERF OF IT'S KIND. 

Come join us...... :bl

Cheers, Steve


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

1 week from tomorrow...the Jack Daniels is ready and rumor has it that there will be some LX2's in the house to sample. Hope to see you in NYC next Wednesday. :tu


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

TOJE said:


> 1 week from tomorrow...the Jack Daniels is ready and rumor has it that there will be some LX2's in the house to sample. Hope to see you in NYC next Wednesday. :tu


I love the time slot: 3 till the JD runs out! Awesome!!

Make sure you have a bite to eat before the LX2..or at least sit down. They are potent sticks :ss

AdMR


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

11 posts in 8 years....do I win something? :ss


----------

